# Un ilegal marroquí viola y desfigura la cara a una mujer de 60 años en Tenerife



## El Pionero (7 Ene 2023)

Un inmigrante ilegal marroquí que accedió ilegalmente a la isla de Lanzarote el pasado 31 de diciembre de 2022 ha sido detenido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife por haber violado y golpeado a una mujer de 60 años a la que ha dejado desfigurado el rostro.

Los hechos sucedieron el pasado miércoles en un conocido edificio de la capital tinerfeña. Sobre las 6:50 horas, la víctima –trabajadora del Edificio Olimpus– se disponía a entrar en su oficina cuando sin esperarlo fue empujada por la espalda hasta el interior de la misma.

Acto seguido y, según consta en las diligencias policiales a las que ha tenido acceso La Gaceta de la Iberosfera, el individuo –marroquí– la agredió brutalmente desfigurándole la cara y acto seguido terminó «agrediéndola sexualmente por orificio vaginal y anal, y obligándola a hacerle una felación». El detenido huyó después, pero inmediatamente fue interceptado en el intercambiador del propio edificio.

Se trata de un varón, de 25 años de edad, que accedió ilegalmente a las Islas Canarias el pasado 31 de diciembre. Su entrada se registró en la isla de Lanzarote y posteriormente –un día antes de la agresión– fue trasladado a la isla de Tenerife para su tutela en el centro de inmigrantes de Las Raíces.

Según trasladan fuentes de la investigación, la agresión fue grabada por las cámaras de seguridad de la oficina donde abordó a su víctima y la grabación es de una hora de duración.

Casi 200 inmigrantes ilegales en Canarias desde el inicio del año
El archipiélago canario ha recibido casi 200 inmigrantes ilegales en seis embarcaciones –procedentes todas desde costas marroquíes o costas saharianas, y bajo la tutela administrativa y policial de régimen alauí– en los primeros días de 2023.

La isla que se ha llevado hasta ahora la mayor parte ha sido Lanzarote, donde desde el día 1 han llegado cinco de las seis embarcaciones contabilizadas. Con un total de 189 inmigrantes ilegales registrados en solo 48 horas, los centros de la isla ya están derivando inmigración ilegal hacia otros campamentos en otras islas.

Además, fue interceptada una embarcación al sur de la isla de Tenerife en la que viajaban 8 inmigrantes ilegales de nacionalidad subsahariana. En total, han llegado 197 inmigrantes ilegales en cuatro días, y la mayoría de origen magrebí.









Detenido un ilegal marroquí por violar y desfigurar la cara a una mujer en Tenerife


El archipiélago canario ha recibido casi 200 inmigrantes ilegales en seis embarcaciones en los primeros días de 2023.




gaceta.es


----------



## Lábaro (7 Ene 2023)

Piedra,cuello,mar...


----------



## Visilleras (7 Ene 2023)

Esto no tiene perdón de Dios


----------



## Alatristeando (7 Ene 2023)

Se despachó a gusto el muy HDLGP. Lo que deseo no va a ocurrir y solo me puede acarrear problemas decirlo por aquí pero espero que se lo hagan pagar bien caro y que su castigo sirva de ejemplo


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (7 Ene 2023)

¿Tutela un hombre de 25 años que accede ilegalmente a un país?
La *tutela* es una relación legal que permite que una persona natural o jurídica se haga responsable por otra. 
A esta mujer le tiene que indemnizar el organismo que tutelaba al individuo.


----------



## ELotro (7 Ene 2023)

La viogen es para anularnos a nosotros, los protectores de nuestras madres, mujeres e hijas, no para protegerlas a ellas. Todo lo contrario. Para destruirnos a todos, ha ellas y ha nosotros. Y esta muy bien pensado y planificado, eso hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## mxmanu (7 Ene 2023)

Tranquilos, ahora el gobierno hará un video con españoles caucásicos recreando la escena y diciendo que estas cosas no se pueden tolerar.


----------



## Ultraboost (7 Ene 2023)

Están soltando a los presos en África?


----------



## El Pionero (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sardónica (7 Ene 2023)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> ¿Tutela un hombre de 25 años que accede ilegalmente a un país?
> La *tutela* es una relación legal que permite que una persona natural o jurídica se haga responsable por otra.
> A esta mujer le tiene que indemnizar el organismo que tutelaba al individuo.



BINGO.
Pero ya le pagarán para que cierre la boca.
No es normal que con varias agresiones DIARIAS a lo largo de todo un país no se hayan asociado o llevado nte tribunales s instituciones gubernamentales.

Las indemnizaciones a víctimas estarán como.partida camuflada en los presupuestos.

Les tapan la boca.


----------



## rondo (7 Ene 2023)

@xicomalo y @Malditos Bastardos son los responsables,una soga al cuello merecen


----------



## patroclus (7 Ene 2023)

En Canarias han votado que quieren más inmigración ilegal.


----------



## Sardónica (7 Ene 2023)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Están soltando a los presos en África?



Sí. La mayoría de lo que entra son ex presidiarios.


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Hay que empezar a MATAR POLITICOS. Esto le pasa a mi madre o a mi abuela y no voy al inmigrante, voy al politico y me lo cargo a el.


----------



## Boston molestor (7 Ene 2023)

Lo de desfigurar la cara para siempre a las mujeres es cuestión de marrones. Ácido o rajar de arriba a abajo.

Pero luego las zorras de La Sexta la tomarán con los malvados opresores blancos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Ene 2023)

Le ha hecho un lifting gratis. ¿Qué más se puede pedir? 

VOTE PSOE


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Ene 2023)

cómo están tragando los orgullosos isleños canarios, antaño defensores de su tierra y ahora invadidos y violados.
Y tanto rollo identitario contra los godos para qué les sirvió?

Espero que almenos esa mujer fuera votante progre del PPSOE o POdemos, así podrá ser capaz de perdonar a su agresor con retorcidas justificaciones morales.


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

patroclus dijo:


> En Canarias han votado que quieren más inmigración ilegal.


----------



## Ultraboost (7 Ene 2023)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Lo de desfigurar la cara para siempre a las mujeres es cuestión de marrones. Ácido o rajar de arriba a abajo.
> 
> Pero luego las zorras de La Sexta la tomarán con los malvados opresores blancos.



Será por infieles, hay que castigar


----------



## DMYS (7 Ene 2023)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Están soltando a los presos en África?



En África no sé. En Marruecos está claro que sí. Los marroquíes que no son delincuentes, cruzan por Algeciras con sus vehículos y previo pago del billete del ferry. 
Para hacer el mismo viaje en patera, costando mucho más el billete, ya te puedes imaginar cualquier cosa y ninguna buena.


----------



## brickworld (7 Ene 2023)

Y toda la rojada de mierda encantada de acoger y dar paguitas A ESTOS JODIDOS ESCOMBROS 

Toda esta puta negrada que entra son como han dicho lo peor vienen directos de estercoleros a hacer lo que saben 
DEPORTACIÓN DE TODOS LOS ILEGALES Y CIERRE DE FRONTERAS
Si quieren dejar entrar que entren los papos ya que comemos la igualdad de los cojones que lo hagan también con toda esta purria


----------



## brickworld (7 Ene 2023)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Se despachó a gusto el muy HDLGP. Lo que deseo no va a ocurrir y solo me puede acarrear problemas decirlo por aquí pero espero que se lo hagan pagar bien caro y que su castigo sirva de ejemplo



Pues hay que decirlo y más aún decirlo con todos los NPC en el mundo físico, que se vayan dando cuenta de lo que están jijijeando 

UNA HORA VIOLANDO Y DE REGALO LA CARA COMO UN CROMO 

Pero ayy pobrecitos que vienen de la guerra ayyy que son negritos…


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Ene 2023)

SANTIAGO Y CIERRA ESPAÑA


----------



## brickworld (7 Ene 2023)

A @xicomalo le suda la violada y desfigurada y prefiere abrir hilos de la victoria Federica… 

Este es el nivel de estos guarros de mierda de nuestro querido foro SE LA SUDA QUE VIOLEN Y DESFIGUREN A UNA MUJER pero ayyy cuando es blanquito y guardia civil… ESE ES EL NIVEL DE ESTOS IZMIERDOSOS SEÑORES


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Ene 2023)

cuando ya sean cientos de miles las mujeres que hayan pasado por este calvario…¿seguirán votando a los verdugos que le llenan el país de esta mierda?

Es que, por un lado piensas, esto tiene que acabar siendo un clamor, esta guerra racial que traen los africanos, pero por otro lado, la gente está tan lobotomizada que igual y hacen como que eso no es nada, o que la culpa es de otros. Y entre lo que los medios ocultan, y lo que las propias víctimas ocultaran, incluso merced a este tipo de pensamientos, pues como que evitan que se encienda la mecha, y mientas tanto españoles y españolas de carne y hueso son cada día humillados y destruidos sin pausa.


----------



## Ultraboost (7 Ene 2023)

Han llegado a violar y robar a una de 90


----------



## Polybolis (7 Ene 2023)

Al moromierda ese habría que cazarlo, desollarlo vivo y colgarlo en un sitio bien alto, como el animal que es, para que sirva de aviso a navegantes.

Y cuidadito los perros con placa con intentar impedirlo, a ver si van detrás.

Todo lo que no llegue a eso en la psique del español medio o canario en particular, no me da ninguna pena y me parece disfrutar de lo votado.

Matar o morir.


----------



## Alatristeando (7 Ene 2023)

brickworld dijo:


> Pues hay que decirlo y más aún decirlo con todos los NPC en el mundo físico, que se vayan dando cuenta de lo que están jijijeando
> 
> UNA HORA VIOLANDO Y DE REGALO LA CARA COMO UN CROMO
> 
> Pero ayy pobrecitos que vienen de la guerra ayyy que son negritos…



Guerra les daba yo para que se comportasen. Y luego eso sí, castigos ejemplares si el sospechoso es blanco. Una condena ejemplar como harían en sus países.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (7 Ene 2023)

La noticia con la que abren los telediarios y si pones el Google news te salta rápido


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Ene 2023)

Estos problemas no se solucionarán hasta que soltemos en paracaidas a 100 de morlocks sobre Galapagar, La Moraleja, La Finca y Moncloa.
Entonces entenderían el multiculturalismo en sus anos, no en los del populacho.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (7 Ene 2023)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> cuando ya sean cientos de miles las mujeres que hayan pasado por este calvario…¿seguirán votando a los verdugos que le llenan el país de esta mierda?
> 
> Es que, por un lado piensas, esto tiene que acabar siendo un clamor, esta guerra racial que traen los africanos, pero por otro lado, la gente está tan lobotomizada que igual y hacen como que eso no es nada, o que la culpa es de otros. Y entre lo que los medios ocultan, y lo que las propias víctimas ocultaran, incluso merced a este tipo de pensamientos, pues como que evitan que se encienda la mecha, y mientas tanto españoles y españolas de carne y hueso son cada día humillados y destruidos sin pausa.



Todo apunta a que no:


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Ene 2023)

El Pionero dijo:


> Un inmigrante ilegal marroquí que accedió ilegalmente a la isla de Lanzarote el pasado 31 de diciembre de 2022 ha sido detenido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife por haber violado y golpeado a una mujer de 60 años a la que ha dejado desfigurado el rostro.



Delincuentes musulmanes golpeando, violando y desfigurando mujeres, a nuestros politicos no se les cae la cara de verguenza ???, si no saben gobernar que dimitan !!!.











PD- Golpear a una mujer, ademas de repugnante, no tiene justificacion alguna.


----------



## jotace (7 Ene 2023)

Prácticamente bajo de la patera y a delinquir, como era su costumbre.

¡Menudas joyitas nos estamos comiendo con patatas!!

Eso sí, si dices que es necesaria una inmigración controlada y con papeles eres un racista.


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Ene 2023)

Todos los medios dando cuenta de la terrible noticia ..... seguro....


----------



## Roberto Malone (7 Ene 2023)

@xicomalo, así que esta es la forma de 'pagar' pensiones que tienen vuestros niños.

Un poco fuerte, ¿no?. Se supone que tienen que pagarlas, no ahorrarlas.

¿Te imaginas que algún familiar tuyo pudiera ser el siguiente?. ¿Lo habías pensado?.

Entiendo que sumaréis esta agresión al total de violencias machistas realizadas en 2023. Hay que luchar contra la lacra del machismo.


----------



## brickworld (7 Ene 2023)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> @xicomalo, así que esta es la forma de 'pagar' pensiones que tienen vuestros niños.
> 
> Un poco fuerte, ¿no?. Se supone que tienen que pagarlas, no ahorrarlas.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas que algún familiar tuyo pudiera ser el siguiente?. ¿Lo habías pensado?.



Déjale hombre que está más preocupado por victoria federica que por la pobre mujer… eso si si hubiese sido blanquito o guardia civil y únicamente le hubiese dado una cachetada seguro que ya estaba el principal lleno de sus mierda hilos…

Este es el nivel de los guarros de este país, dar paguitas y abrazar a los más valientes como decía la momia carmena mientras destrozan desde dentro la sociedad


----------



## chainsaw man (7 Ene 2023)

Quien es el responsable de que no entre gente ilegal en España?

Ya sabeis a quien deberian denunciar y sobre quien deberian pedir responsabilidades, si cobras plus de peligrosidad y demas, tambien te responsabilizas de las competencias que por las que se te pagan.


----------



## Dr Zar (7 Ene 2023)

Entra toda la delincuencia directamente de su estercolero carcelario a España, a seguir delinquiendo,esta rata se acababa de bajar de la patera.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Ene 2023)

Que le dé las gracias a @Solidario García y su red de esclavistas, negreros y mafias comerciantes de esclavos.


----------



## carlitros_15 (7 Ene 2023)

No lleva ni una semana en nuestro país y ya ha empezado a pagar pensiones

Gracias rojos!


----------



## Punitivum (7 Ene 2023)

Pero la culpa es mía, que soy español y blanquito. Viva la Sexta y la Ppsoe!


----------



## Ouiea (7 Ene 2023)

Espera, que ahora los hay que son legales…


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (7 Ene 2023)

Los problemas de las mujeres no son mis problemas.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ene 2023)

El Pionero dijo:


> Un inmigrante ilegal marroquí que accedió ilegalmente a la isla de Lanzarote el pasado 31 de diciembre de 2022 ha sido detenido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife por haber violado y golpeado a una mujer de 60 años a la que ha dejado desfigurado el rostro.
> 
> Los hechos sucedieron el pasado miércoles en un conocido edificio de la capital tinerfeña. Sobre las 6:50 horas, la víctima –trabajadora del Edificio Olimpus– se disponía a entrar en su oficina cuando sin esperarlo fue empujada por la espalda hasta el interior de la misma.
> 
> ...



CANARIOS, MARICONES, POR QUÉ NO LE AHORCÁIS? YA DEBERÍAIS ESTAR MONTANDO DISTURBIOS COMO PASÓ EN JAEN CUANDO LOS POLICÍAS DROGADOS PEGARON A AQUEL PADRE Y SU HIJA.


----------



## NCB (7 Ene 2023)

VIENEN LOS MEJORES...

LOS MEJORES VIOLANDO!!!


----------



## t_chip (7 Ene 2023)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Se despachó a gusto el muy HDLGP. Lo que deseo no va a ocurrir y solo me puede acarrear problemas decirlo por aquí pero espero que se lo hagan pagar bien caro y que su castigo sirva de ejemplo



Hasta que no fallezcan de covid 2 o 300 de estos, todos en el mismo minuto de la misma noche, no van a escarmentar.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alatristeando (7 Ene 2023)

t_chip dijo:


> Hasta que no fallezcan de covid 2 o 300 de estos, todos en el mismo minuto de la misma noche, no van a escarmentar.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Fíjate que no lo había pensado: podrían llegar todos infectados por COVID y morir a las pocas horas de pisar tierra


----------



## Rextor88 (7 Ene 2023)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Se despachó a gusto el muy HDLGP. Lo que deseo no va a ocurrir y solo me puede acarrear problemas decirlo por aquí pero espero que se lo hagan pagar bien caro y que su castigo sirva de ejemplo



Dilo. Ni problemas ni hostias. Se merece que le apalicen, que le arranquen las uñas y luego le saquen las tripas y mostrárselas, para luego apuñalarle los ojos. Lo haría yo mismo con gusto.


----------



## Vctrlnz (7 Ene 2023)

Las mujeras son rojas de mierda que quieren follar con moros y negros.
Aunque a veces les desfiguren la cara unas decenas de años. Eso se arregla con unas tiritas.


----------



## Jotagb (7 Ene 2023)

Joder con nuestros niños.


----------



## qbit (7 Ene 2023)

Los crímenes de los extranjeros sí que tienen una motivación racista antiblanca.


----------



## Floid (7 Ene 2023)

El Pionero dijo:


> Según trasladan fuentes de la investigación, la agresión fue grabada por las cámaras de seguridad de la oficina donde abordó a su víctima y la grabación es de una hora de duración.



¿ Estuvo una hora pegandole y violandola ?

Menudo animal asqueroso.


----------



## Alex001 (7 Ene 2023)

rondo dijo:


> @xicomalo y @Malditos Bastardos son los responsables,una soga al cuello merecen



@xicomalo se la chupa a los menas


----------



## Eremita (7 Ene 2023)

brickworld dijo:


> Pues hay que decirlo y más aún decirlo con todos los NPC en el mundo físico, que se vayan dando cuenta de lo que están jijijeando
> 
> UNA HORA VIOLANDO Y DE REGALO LA CARA COMO UN CROMO
> 
> Pero ayy pobrecitos que vienen de la guerra ayyy que son negritos…



Ahora nos pondrán las imágenes más fuertes, (pixelando intimidades) constantemente en todos los canales. 1 hora de video da para mucho.
Esperaremos cómodamente a que editen el vídeo. Van a estar meses con las imágenes, seguro.

Era irónico, sabemos que eso solo pasaría con Paco, si osara llamar bruja a su mujer.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ene 2023)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> cuando ya sean cientos de miles las mujeres que hayan pasado por este calvario…¿seguirán votando a los verdugos que le llenan el país de esta mierda?
> 
> Es que, por un lado piensas, esto tiene que acabar siendo un clamor, esta guerra racial que traen los africanos, pero por otro lado, la gente está tan lobotomizada que igual y hacen como que eso no es nada, o que la culpa es de otros. Y entre lo que los medios ocultan, y lo que las propias víctimas ocultaran, incluso merced a este tipo de pensamientos, pues como que evitan que se encienda la mecha, y mientas tanto españoles y españolas de carne y hueso son cada día humillados y destruidos sin pausa.



La gente está lobotomizada. Para un progre nada es motivo suficiente para dejar de votar progre. Recuerda que los progres son, por este orden: ignorantes, psicópatas y garrapatas.


----------



## CaraCortada (7 Ene 2023)

Seamos justos y ecuanimes: aunque solo llevaba unos dias aquí en algo importante tuvimos que fallarle para que fuese capaz de llegar a hacer algo así.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ene 2023)

patroclus dijo:


> En Canarias han votado que quieren más inmigración ilegal.



Y han mostrado su psicopatía, pues saben perfectamente, que esa gentuza que llega a las islas ilegalmente, será cómodamente esparcida por las grandes ciudades peninsulares.
Si se los quedasen todos ellos, el voto cambiaria.


----------



## wopa (7 Ene 2023)

Yo no conozco a una sola mujer de derechas. Ni una. Son todas progres, encantadas de recibir a moronegros huyendo de la guerra. Vox es facha, Franco, pantanos, fascista. Yo me llamo Nekane y trago lefa mora porque tiendo puentes y no muros. Vienen los mejores.


----------



## pamplinero (7 Ene 2023)

Son sus costumbres y tal.

Y ademas, hay que demoler todas las iglesias, que les ofenden.


----------



## Eigentum (7 Ene 2023)

En su país de origen no haría tal cosa, pero en España si, eso demuestra el respeto que tienen hacia España y nuestras mujeres, eso demuestra la opinion que tienen sobre España, Marruecos es un país que debería ser destruido por el bien de España y de Europa, trocearlo en 3 o 4 países enfrentados entre si a poder ser.


----------



## Alatristeando (7 Ene 2023)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Dilo. Ni problemas ni hostias. Se merece que le apalicen, que le arranquen las uñas y luego le saquen las tripas y mostrárselas, para luego apuñalarle los ojos. Lo haría yo mismo con gusto.



Pues tienes razón Ojalá despellejen al HP ese.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (7 Ene 2023)

Ya son ganas y estómago el tener 25 para follarse a una granny.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (7 Ene 2023)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> cómo están tragando los orgullosos isleños canarios, antaño defensores de su tierra y ahora invadidos y violados.
> Y tanto rollo identitario contra los godos para qué les sirvió?
> 
> Espero que almenos esa mujer fuera votante progre del PPSOE o POdemos, así podrá ser capaz de perdonar a su agresor con retorcidas justificaciones morales.



Toda la vida han dicho que preferian pertenecer a Africa. Bien pues ahora a disfrutar.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (7 Ene 2023)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Lo de desfigurar la cara para siempre a las mujeres es cuestión de marrones. Ácido o rajar de arriba a abajo.
> 
> Pero luego las zorras de La Sexta la tomarán con los malvados opresores blancos.



Me encantaría que las tipejas de La Secta gozasen muchísimo de los frutos de la allianza de civilizaciones.....


----------



## hartman4 (7 Ene 2023)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Toda la vida han dicho que preferian pertenecer a Africa. Bien pues ahora a disfrutar.



cubillo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Ene 2023)

El Pionero dijo:


> Un inmigrante ilegal marroquí que accedió ilegalmente a la isla de Lanzarote el pasado 31 de diciembre de 2022 ha sido detenido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife por haber violado y golpeado a una mujer de 60 años a la que ha dejado desfigurado el rostro.
> 
> Los hechos sucedieron el pasado miércoles en un conocido edificio de la capital tinerfeña. Sobre las 6:50 horas, la víctima –trabajadora del Edificio Olimpus– se disponía a entrar en su oficina cuando sin esperarlo fue empujada por la espalda hasta el interior de la misma.
> 
> ...



el problema segun muchos es su status de ilegal. cuando le den los papeles fin del problema, no??
mientras los propios canarios no abran los ojos y digan basta sera un no parar. aplicable al resto del pais.


----------



## Alatristeando (7 Ene 2023)

wopa dijo:


> Yo no conozco a una sola mujer de derechas. Ni una. Son todas progres, encantadas de recibir a moronegros huyendo de la guerra. Vox es facha, Franco, pantanos, fascista. Yo me llamo Nekane y trago lefa mora porque tiendo puentes y no muros. Vienen los mejores.



Pues yo conozco a unas cuantas que sienten repulsión por Sánchez y que votan en consecuencia. Hay de todo.


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Ene 2023)

El Pionero dijo:


> Un inmigrante ilegal marroquí que accedió ilegalmente a la isla de Lanzarote el pasado 31 de diciembre de 2022 ha sido detenido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife por haber violado y golpeado a una mujer de 60 años a la que ha dejado desfigurado el rostro.
> 
> Los hechos sucedieron el pasado miércoles en un conocido edificio de la capital tinerfeña. Sobre las 6:50 horas, la víctima –trabajadora del Edificio Olimpus– se disponía a entrar en su oficina cuando sin esperarlo fue empujada por la espalda hasta el interior de la misma.
> 
> ...



¿Dónde cojones están los Guanches..... esos que te pegaban un cabezazo por mirar a su mujeres?. Tienen una ventaja, que estan en una isla y no son capaces de solucionar un problema de 4.000 unidades de invasores perfectamente localizados?.... ¿No les duelen los mismisimos cojones del alma esa invasión?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (7 Ene 2023)

hartman4 dijo:


> cubillo.



Yo se lo he escuchado a otros Canarios tambien. Nunca me he encontrado un sentimiento tan antiespañol como en Canarias. Me parecieron unos completos gilipollas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Ene 2023)

El Pionero dijo:


>



empiezo a pensar que los suciatas tienen fetiches raros raros y pelin extremos
podria ser


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Ene 2023)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Le ha hecho un lifting gratis. ¿Qué más se puede pedir?
> 
> VOTE PSOE



Si se lo hacen a tu madre, tu mujera, a tus hijas, a tus nietas, ¿Lo considerarias un lifting gratuito?. Eres basuruilla? ¿acaso eres un HDLGP con tirantes?...-. Si has leido la noticia, esa mujer podia ir a trabajar, eran mas de las 8 AM..... Respecto a qué mas puede pedir, .... pues podia pedir, que no huviese tantos hijos de puta invasores por Metro Cuadrado con el Vº Bº de los gobernantes que nos Des-gobiernan,. que la policia proteja a esta gentuza en vez de la persona que paga sus nóminas via impuestos confiscatorios. Y por último no quiero pensar que eres un colaborador necesario para todo lo que he escrito anteriomente.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (7 Ene 2023)

El Pionero dijo:


> Un inmigrante ilegal marroquí que accedió ilegalmente a la isla de Lanzarote el pasado 31 de diciembre de 2022 ha sido detenido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife por haber violado y golpeado a una mujer de 60 años a la que ha dejado desfigurado el rostro.
> 
> Los hechos sucedieron el pasado miércoles en un conocido edificio de la capital tinerfeña. Sobre las 6:50 horas, la víctima –trabajadora del Edificio Olimpus– se disponía a entrar en su oficina cuando sin esperarlo fue empujada por la espalda hasta el interior de la misma.
> 
> ...



joder que mala hostia me acaba de entrar...


----------



## tormanyo (7 Ene 2023)

Lábaro dijo:


> Piedra,cuello,mar...



A el y a los de la puta asociación que se lucran con el negocio.


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Ene 2023)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> No lleva ni una semana en nuestro país y ya ha empezado a pagar pensiones
> 
> Gracias rojos!



No les des las gracias. Prometeles que tendrán su deseado mármol si ganan o una escavadora para sus cunetas particulares..


----------



## EduardoMoto (7 Ene 2023)

Menos más que está Irene Montero para proteger a las mujeres. Es un problema de educación. La solución pasa por dar otros 100 millones para crear 100 asociaciones más del tipo "mira mi coño".

La culpa la tiene el discurso de odio de Vox .


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Ene 2023)

Lo importante es que pueda coger una baja menstrual.

Las mujeres nunca han tenido tantos derechos sobre el papel. En la realidad jamás han estado tan desprotegidas.


----------



## jaimegvr (7 Ene 2023)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> cuando ya sean cientos de miles las mujeres que hayan pasado por este calvario…¿seguirán votando a los verdugos que le llenan el país de esta mierda?
> 
> Es que, por un lado piensas, esto tiene que acabar siendo un clamor, esta guerra racial que traen los africanos, pero por otro lado, la gente está tan lobotomizada que igual y hacen como que eso no es nada, o que la culpa es de otros. Y entre lo que los medios ocultan, y lo que las propias víctimas ocultaran, incluso merced a este tipo de pensamientos, pues como que evitan que se encienda la mecha, y mientas tanto españoles y españolas de carne y hueso son cada día humillados y destruidos sin pausa.



el voto por correo hace milagros.


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Ene 2023)

t_chip dijo:


> Hasta que no fallezcan de covid 2 o 300 de estos, todos en el mismo minuto de la misma noche, no van a escarmentar.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Hasta que no fallezcan de covid 200 o 300 Mil de estos, todos en el mismo minuto de la misma noche, no van a escarmentar.

Problema de ceros, resuelto.


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Ene 2023)

wopa dijo:


> Yo no conozco a una sola mujer de derechas. Ni una. Son todas progres, encantadas de recibir a moronegros huyendo de la guerra. Vox es facha, Franco, pantanos, fascista. Yo me llamo Nekane y trago lefa mora porque tiendo puentes y no muros. Vienen los mejores.



Pues tienes un problema con que no las conozcan, con mujeres en el amplio y único sentido de la palabra, se duchan, se depilan, no huelen mal, TRABAJAN en su casa o donde pueden, no se hacen notar ni dan el "cante" tiñiendose los pelos de colorines, atienden, quieren y enseñan a sus hijos sin adoctrinarlos ni pervertirlos, joden con sus maridos si los tienen, no salen haciendo el Nº por las calles. Por cierto, yo tengo una de ellas.


----------



## Ed_tollet (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Hay que empezar a MATAR POLITICOS. Esto le pasa a mi madre o a mi abuela y no voy al inmigrante, voy al politico y me lo cargo a el.



Lo que hizo Breivik


----------



## XXavier (7 Ene 2023)

El Pionero dijo:


> Un inmigrante ilegal marroquí que accedió ilegalmente a la isla de Lanzarote el pasado 31 de diciembre de 2022 ha sido detenido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife por haber violado y golpeado a una mujer de 60 años a la que ha dejado desfigurado el rostro.
> 
> Los hechos sucedieron el pasado miércoles en un conocido edificio de la capital tinerfeña. Sobre las 6:50 horas, la víctima –trabajadora del Edificio Olimpus– se disponía a entrar en su oficina cuando sin esperarlo fue empujada por la espalda hasta el interior de la misma.
> 
> ...




No veo esa noticia en la prensa de Tenerife...


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Ene 2023)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Yo se lo he escuchado a otros Canarios tambien. Nunca me he encontrado un sentimiento tan antiespañol como en Canarias. Me parecieron unos completos gilipollas.



¿De qué tiempos hablas de cuando el MPAIYAC deel Cubillo?


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Lo importante es que pueda coger una baja menstrual.
> 
> Las mujeres nunca han tenido tantos derechos sobre el papel. En la realidad jamás han estado tan desprotegidas.



Las mujeres siempre han tenido derechos, antes. más que ahora.
Ahora saldrá algun rojomierda diciendo que las mujeres no tenian derecho a abrir una CC, en un banco.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (7 Ene 2023)

Me cago en los muertos del hijodelagranperra


----------



## John Matrix (7 Ene 2023)

Ed_tollet dijo:


> Lo que hizo Breivik



Buenoooo... Breivik lo que hizo fue masacrar críos antes de que se hicieran políticos. Lo que vendría a ser lo de que si pudieras viajar en el tiempo y eliminar al pintor austriaco del bigote cuando era un niño.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (7 Ene 2023)

pero ni chortinas las cogen ya. por lo menos buscate una chortina alma de cántaro


----------



## djvan (7 Ene 2023)

El Pionero dijo:


> Un inmigrante ilegal marroquí que accedió ilegalmente a la isla de Lanzarote el pasado 31 de diciembre de 2022 ha sido detenido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife por haber violado y golpeado a una mujer de 60 años a la que ha dejado desfigurado el rostro.
> 
> Los hechos sucedieron el pasado miércoles en un conocido edificio de la capital tinerfeña. Sobre las 6:50 horas, la víctima –trabajadora del Edificio Olimpus– se disponía a entrar en su oficina cuando sin esperarlo fue empujada por la espalda hasta el interior de la misma.
> 
> ...




Invade españa el día 31 y el 4 viola y mata?


----------



## Hanshiro.T (7 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Lo importante es que pueda coger una baja menstrual.
> 
> *Las mujeres nunca han tenido tantos derechos sobre el papel. En la realidad jamás han estado tan desprotegidas.*



Las mujeres viven en Narnia y ni quieren ni querrán darse cuenta de la situación en la que estamos.


----------



## rondo (7 Ene 2023)

Alex001 dijo:


> @xicomalo se la chupa a los menas



Lo se y el otro tambien


----------



## Vercingetorix (7 Ene 2023)

Visilleras dijo:


> Esto no tiene perdón de Dios



A este eso le da igual.

Mientras se lo perdone Alá....


----------



## Sergey Vodka (7 Ene 2023)

Tuvo que agarrarse a sus partes para no caerse (el morito)


----------



## Eremita (7 Ene 2023)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> el problema segun muchos es su status de ilegal. cuando le den los papeles fin del problema, no??
> mientras los propios canarios no abran los ojos y digan basta sera un no parar. aplicable al resto del pais.



Ahí está el quid de la cuestión. Follan porque son pobres. Si no, se habría comprado una play station y estaría entretenido, como los ricos.

Gññññññ....


----------



## Stormtrooper (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

CERO COMENTARIOS de la ministra que igual da ¿no?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Ene 2023)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Toda la vida han dicho que preferian pertenecer a Africa. Bien pues ahora a disfrutar.



Al contrario, he visto alli 
escenas contra negros que no creeriais.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Ene 2023)

El Pionero dijo:


> Un inmigrante ilegal marroquí que accedió ilegalmente a la isla de Lanzarote el pasado 31 de diciembre de 2022 ha sido detenido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife por haber violado y golpeado a una mujer de 60 años a la que ha dejado desfigurado el rostro.
> 
> Los hechos sucedieron el pasado miércoles en un conocido edificio de la capital tinerfeña. Sobre las 6:50 horas, la víctima –trabajadora del Edificio Olimpus– se disponía a entrar en su oficina cuando sin esperarlo fue empujada por la espalda hasta el interior de la misma.
> 
> ...



Este es un nuevo caso para el Capitán Nacionalpagafantas @Bernaldo que a diferencia de todos nosotros, no escribe sin más en el foro, él actúa.

Bernaldo, mira a ver si hay vuelo directo entre Asturias y Canarias, porque estás en Gijón arreglando lo de la amiga del magrebí, cierto?


----------



## Riviere (7 Ene 2023)

Up


----------



## NPI (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## pepe01 (7 Ene 2023)

Igualico que las "nuevas violaciones" del si es si, igualico


----------



## Smoker (7 Ene 2023)

Vienen los mejores


----------



## Punitivum (7 Ene 2023)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Al contrario, he visto alli
> escenas contra negros que no creeriais.







Te animas a contarlo un poco? Me ha dado curiosidad.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Ene 2023)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> cuando ya sean cientos de miles las mujeres que hayan pasado por este calvario…¿seguirán votando a los verdugos que le llenan el país de esta mierda?



Pues si, les seguiran votando porque lo importante es parar el terrorismo machista de los hombres blancos hetero.

Esto:






Termina en esto:











Y esto:






Termina en esto otro:











De donde no hay no se puede sacar.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Ene 2023)

Punitivum dijo:


> Te animas a contarlo un poco? Me ha dado curiosidad.



ir un negro africano de los queni hablan español con un carro lleno de cervezas a la caja del Mercadona y el cajero ponerse a gritarle que subiera las cajas a la cinta, como si le quisiera robar o qué se yo. 
Me quedé bocas pero no intervine.

Un negro africano de los que vendían CDs piratas a 5€ se pasaba por el restaurante donde curraba y mientras los enseñaba, un compañerpo canario le sisó un par, que ya hace falta ser miserable. Se lo dije luego aparte que ya le valia robar a ese pobre negro una mierda de cd pirata, obvio que lo hizo por joder, por rabia porque se sentía en peligro de ser invadidos, pues ahora están invadidos y callados.


----------



## Punitivum (7 Ene 2023)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> ir un negro africano de los queni hablan español con un carro lleno de cervezas a la caja del Mercadona y el cajero ponerse a gritarle que subiera las cajas a la cinta, como si le quisiera robar o qué se yo.
> Me quedé bocas pero no intervine.
> 
> Un negro africano de los que vendían CDs piratas a 5€ se pasaba por el restaurante donde curraba y mientras los enseñaba, un compañerpo canario le sisó un par, que ya hace falta ser miserable. Se lo dije luego aparte que ya le valia robar a ese pobre negro una mierda de cd pirata, obvio que lo hizo por joder, por rabia porque se sentía en peligro de ser invadidos, pues ahora están invadidos y callados.







Hace no mucho, en gran Canaria se organizaron para ir a reventar moros. Por lo que sé un policía se chivó, haciendo que detuviesen a los organizadores.
Nuestra querida policía, siempre al servicio del pueblo.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## rondo (7 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Delincuentes musulmanes golpeando, violando y desfigurando mujeres, a nuestros politicos no se les cae la cara de verguenza ???, si no saben gobernar que dimitan !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319679
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319680
> ...



Depende,si te agrede ella primero por supuesto que si


----------



## rondo (7 Ene 2023)

Y que no arda ni una puta sede de oenegetas follamoros


----------



## dac1 (7 Ene 2023)

Espero la susodicha sea psoera pudremita o coalicion canaria


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Ene 2023)

EduardoMoto dijo:


> Menos más que está Irene Montero para proteger a las mujeres. Es un problema de educación. La solución pasa por dar otros 100 millones para crear 100 asociaciones más del tipo "mira mi coño".
> 
> La culpa la tiene el discurso de odio de Vox .



,
No ha lugar a dudas, Vox no lo vá a perder en las "Turmas"


----------



## SexyVIcky (7 Ene 2023)

Joder,y lo han mandado a Las Raíces?eso está a poco de mi casa.
Vivo muy cerca del aeropuerto norte y estos inmis al principio de llegar a miles,los veía por aquí borrachos,dando vueltas sin hacer nada.
No ha pasado nada grave,pero ahora que los sueltan porque no son menores,y nunca lo fueron,la situación es más preocupante.


----------



## Eurofighter037 (7 Ene 2023)

Ya lo decía pepe lopez... A ver si dejamos de ser españoles y nos conquista el país más racista y nazi que haya.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (7 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Delincuentes musulmanes golpeando, violando y desfigurando mujeres, a nuestros politicos no se les cae la cara de verguenza ???, si no saben gobernar que dimitan !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319679
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319680
> ...



Al revés más fondos para el ministerio de las feminazis, ellas encantadas, la gente todavía no entiende de qué va el socialismo


----------



## ciberobrero (7 Ene 2023)

Progres culpables responsables subsidiarios


----------



## rondo (7 Ene 2023)

Punitivum dijo:


> Hace no mucho, en gran Canaria se organizaron para ir a reventar moros. Por lo que sé un policía se chivó, haciendo que detuviesen a los organizadores.
> Nuestra querida policía, siempre al servicio del pueblo.



a quien hay que reventar es a los traidores que traen y definden escoria como @Solidario García ,a estos mierdas hay que cazar como conejos


----------



## wopa (7 Ene 2023)

En el último video del Murciano Encabronao lo comenta muy acertadamente. Terrible.  También comenta lo de las ONGeras que van a que les den por el culo los moros... Comenta muchas cosas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (7 Ene 2023)

Todo lo que no sean 25 años de cárcel es para matarlos, a él y a los políticos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ene 2023)

La inconcebible movilización para encarcelar a los de la manada de Pamplona siendo inocentes, la campaña mediática enseñando sus caras en todos los informativos durante semanas incluso meses ... no ha vuelto a suceder.

Es la diferencia entre los presos políticos que usan con fines para implantar ideología con sentencias ejemplares y los verdaderos violadores a los que tapan su identidad. 










Convocan una huelga estudiantil en Pamplona en protesta por la sentencia de 'La Manada'


El Sindicato de Estudiantes ha hecho también un llamamiento a todas las organizaciones sindicales y de la izquierda a que se sumen a las movilizaciones.




navarra.elespanol.com


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Ene 2023)

rondo dijo:


> @xicomalo y @Malditos Bastardos son los responsables,una soga al cuello merecen



y @Solidario García que no se te olvide


----------



## rondo (8 Ene 2023)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> y @Solidario García que no se te olvide



Lo puse hace un rato


----------



## andresitozgz (8 Ene 2023)

Cientos de noticias como esta pasan desapercibidas todos los años por la prensa y las televisiones de masas. Una mujer que iba a trabajar, sufre durante 1 hora una paliza con golpes en la cara y una violación por la fuerza vaginal, anal y oral... A nadie le preocupa ni le importa ni esta ni cientos de mujeres como ella que son violadas con gran violencia física por inmigrantes.

En cambio, agresiones cometidas sin violencia, con mucho alcohol por el medio en esa linea fina entre la intimidación de los agresores y la aceptación por la inhibicion del alcohol/drogas de la víctima pero cometidas por españoles (la manada, los jugadores de la arandina...) llenan telediarios, revistas, reportajes, y la población sale a la calle a manifestarse porque las mujeres están "asustadas"

PAÍS DE IGNORANTES QUE CREEN QUE LA CENSURA Y LA MANIPULACIÓN ES COSA DE CHINA, RUSIA Y SIMILARES. NUESTROS POLÍTICOS NOS MANIPULAN LO MISMO QUE EN ESOS PAÍSES


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Ene 2023)

Si el feminismo patrio no considera motivo de alerta antimachista que el país se llene de marrónidos para los que una mujer vale lo mismo que una cabra, yo no soy quien para contradecirles. Lejos de alertarles muchas de las activistas que se manfiestan de día contra los asesinatos de mujeres van a follar de noche al centro de menas de la Casa de Campo de Madrid.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Las mujeres viven en Narnia y ni quieren ni querrán darse cuenta de la situación en la que estamos.



Muy pocas se dan cuenta. Una mujer siempre necesita el apoyo y la protección de un hombre. El Estado nos ha robado eso y las está corrompiendo y esclavizado poco a poco.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Ene 2023)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Las mujeres siempre han tenido derechos, antes. más que ahora.
> Ahora saldrá algun rojomierda diciendo que las mujeres no tenian derecho a abrir una CC, en un banco.



Todos teníamos más derechos y más libertad antes que ahora.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Ene 2023)

wopa dijo:


> En el último video del Murciano Encabronao lo comenta muy acertadamente. Terrible.  También comenta lo de las ONGeras que van a que les den por el culo los moros... Comenta muchas cosas.



Hay enlace?


----------



## wopa (8 Ene 2023)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hay enlace?



*El tipo es trendin topic en Marruecos.  *


----------



## Perfecta Hijaputa (8 Ene 2023)

Eremita dijo:


> Ahora nos pondrán las imágenes más fuertes, (pixelando intimidades) constantemente en todos los canales. 1 hora de video da para mucho.
> Esperaremos cómodamente a que editen el vídeo. Van a estar meses con las imágenes, seguro.
> 
> Era irónico, sabemos que eso solo pasaría con Paco, si osara llamar bruja a su mujer.





Floid dijo:


> ¿ Estuvo una hora pegandole y violandola ?
> 
> Menudo animal asqueroso.





¿Pudiera ser que la noticia fuese falsa para remover a la gente? Soy consciente de que estas mierdas son reales, pero está todo tan manipulado que a veces no sé qué pensar, salvo en que es sano salir armado de casa.


----------



## Eremita (8 Ene 2023)

Perfecta Hijaputa dijo:


> ¿Pudiera ser que la noticia fuese falsa para remover a la gente? Soy consciente de que estas mierdas son reales, pero está todo tan manipulado que a veces no sé qué pensar, salvo en que es sano salir armado de casa.



No me parece falso, hay que acostumbrarse a buscar prensa local para estas cosas, por dar en los morros a los que solo creen lo que diga El Pais.









Detenidos por una agresión sexual en Tenerife a una mujer con discapacidad


Los hechos ocurrieron en la noche de Fin de Año en el interior de un domicilio




www.eldia.es





Uy!!!! Perdón, que está no es la noticia, que estos agresores son colombianos!!!

A ver ahora: Detenido un joven por una agresión sexual en Tenerife

Este sí, porque dicen en el titular que es un joven.

Es la nueva normalidad, son los valores europeos: La víctima de la presunta violación de Igualada está en la UCI con un traumatismo craneoencefálico


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

A ver cuándo hacen una película lacrimógena contando alguna historia de víctimas de la inmigración, en vez de hacer solo pelis como la de "Adú".


----------



## Maerum (8 Ene 2023)

A disfrutar lo votao.


----------



## SexyVIcky (8 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Joder,y lo han mandado a Las Raíces?eso está a poco de mi casa.
> Vivo muy cerca del aeropuerto norte y estos inmis al principio de llegar a miles,los veía por aquí borrachos,dando vueltas sin hacer nada.
> No ha pasado nada grave,pero ahora que los sueltan porque no son menores,y nunca lo fueron,la situación es más preocupante.



Me cito porque no he acabado mi “hate”,según los es estupidos de UK


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Ene 2023)

Iría provocando


----------



## corolaria (8 Ene 2023)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Las mujeres siempre han tenido derechos, antes. más que ahora.
> *Ahora saldrá algun rojomierda diciendo que las mujeres no tenian derecho a abrir una CC, en un banco*.




¿Qué años tienes, criatura?

Toma, anda:









Mientras chupas, aprende algo de historia del siglo pasado.

Y no me llames rojo, que soy mu tímido y me pongo colorao.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ene 2023)

brickworld dijo:


> Y toda la rojada de mierda encantada de acoger y dar paguitas A ESTOS JODIDOS ESCOMBROS
> 
> Toda esta puta negrada que entra son como han dicho lo peor vienen directos de estercoleros a hacer lo que saben
> DEPORTACIÓN DE TODOS LOS ILEGALES Y CIERRE DE FRONTERAS
> Si quieren dejar entrar que entren los papos ya que comemos la igualdad de los cojones que lo hagan también con toda esta purria



Como el "marroqui" que destrozo un Belen en Calahorra jajajajajaj que subnormalicos sois los fachas


----------



## Can Cervecero (8 Ene 2023)

Veo mucho juicio previo sin saber exactamente lo que ha pasado.
Quizá el muchacho está arrepentido de lo que hizo.
Lo mismo poniéndole un rato en la silla de pensar no lo vuelve a hacer


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Ene 2023)

@xicomalo cuándo vas a poner la foto del violador?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (8 Ene 2023)

¿Se ha pronunciado ya la Menestra de Igual-da o siendo morito no hay delito?

A estos hijos de puta habría que aplicarles el decreto "Nacht und Nebel".

A todos los canallas que meten a estos animales en nuestro país espero que algún día les alcance la justicia divina.

La terrena ya sabemos que la tienen atada y bien comprada.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (8 Ene 2023)

Evidentemente la culpa es de bocz.


----------



## empepinado (8 Ene 2023)

DESDE LA LLEGADA A MI BARRIO DE ESTA GENTUZA NO DEJA DE CRECER LA DELINCUENCIA, 2 VECES ME HAN ROTO LA LUNA DEL COCJE


----------



## chortinator (8 Ene 2023)

Ella ha votado para que ocurra. Esta disfrutando de lo votado


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Ene 2023)

Hemos de aprender de Marruecos. Eso de sacar a los delincuentes de las carceles bajo amenaza/obligacion de que vayan a otro pais. Es un ahorro y una limpieza importante del pais.


----------



## ciberobrero (8 Ene 2023)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> ¿Tutela un hombre de 25 años que accede ilegalmente a un país?
> La *tutela* es una relación legal que permite que una persona natural o jurídica se haga responsable por otra.
> A esta mujer le tiene que indemnizar el organismo que tutelaba al individuo.





Rojos hijos de puta como @Gigatr0n habilitan estas cosas


----------



## SexyVIcky (8 Ene 2023)

Si.estan soltando a los moros que eran unos “nuestros niños”
Son los más hijos de puta que te puedas encontrar.


----------



## jorobachov (8 Ene 2023)

En estos casos son biolasiones sanas.


----------



## Sujalf (8 Ene 2023)

Deberían encontrar a ese hijo de puta y desollarlo vivo y luego empalarle a lo vlad y colgarlo como poste en la playa como aviso a próximos ilegales que vengan en patera, llámarme racista y xenófobo,putos progres, pero habría que prender fuego a todos esos centros de menas cerrando las puertas con todos dentro.

Dios que mala ostia leerlo,pobre mujer


----------



## greg_house (8 Ene 2023)

Sujalf dijo:


> Deberían encontrar a ese hijo de puta y desollarlo vivo y luego empalarle a lo vlad y colgarlo como poste en la playa como aviso a próximos ilegales que vengan en patera, llámarme racista y xenófobo,putos progres, pero habría que prender fuego a todos esos centros de menas cerrando las puertas con todos dentro.
> 
> Dios que mala ostia leerlo,pobre mujer



Nada....

Ya se esta reservando una paguita de por vida para el moraco de mierda. Casa y putas gratis tambien para que el chaval no se ponga nervioso...

Habria que matar a todos estos subhumanos de mierda de una puta vez.


----------



## antiglobalista (8 Ene 2023)

El deporte nacional del pais


----------



## antiglobalista (8 Ene 2023)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Lo de desfigurar la cara para siempre a las mujeres es cuestión de marrones. Ácido o rajar de arriba a abajo.
> 
> Pero luego las zorras de La Sexta la tomarán con los malvados opresores blancos.




Porque le pagan por decir eso


----------



## Julc (8 Ene 2023)

Y sin mascarilla.


----------



## Cormac (8 Ene 2023)

El título está mal. Ninguna persona es ilegal.


----------



## antiglobalista (8 Ene 2023)

Cormac dijo:


> El título está mal. Ninguna persona es ilegal.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320852




Eso es mentira y aquí te lo explican perfectamente


----------



## Militarícese (8 Ene 2023)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> ¿Se ha pronunciado ya la Menestra de Igual-da o siendo morito no hay delito?
> 
> A estos hijos de puta habría que aplicarles el decreto "Nacht und Nebel".
> 
> ...



Están ocupados con la manada de Castefa.
Esto es como la del monoviolador de Igualada o los de Azuqueca...silencio administrativo.


----------



## Cormac (8 Ene 2023)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Eso es mentira y aquí te lo explican perfectamente



Ahora voy a tragarme un vídeo de 1 hora


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Ene 2023)

porque dices ilegal??
NINGUNA PERSONA ES ILEGAL, que me lo han contado unos socialistas peperos....


----------



## mala espina (8 Ene 2023)




----------



## UpSpain (8 Ene 2023)

Legales o ilegales los moros son todos un excremento de Dios. De ahí su color


----------



## SPQR (8 Ene 2023)

¿Irene montero ha publicado un tuit pidiendo que no caigamos en la xenofobia?


----------



## f700b (8 Ene 2023)

Si antes de pisar suelo español los devolvieran.
Mira Como a Gibraltar no llegan


----------



## Antisocialista (8 Ene 2023)

Problemas de la casta privilegiada (ellas) nutre a la casta discriminada (nosotros)


----------



## Punitivum (8 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Joder,y lo han mandado a Las Raíces?eso está a poco de mi casa.
> Vivo muy cerca del aeropuerto norte y estos inmis al principio de llegar a miles,los veía por aquí borrachos,dando vueltas sin hacer nada.
> No ha pasado nada grave,pero ahora que los sueltan porque no son menores,y nunca lo fueron,la situación es más preocupante.








Si alguno de ellos te agrede, no olvides denunciar. Si podéis destruir a un español que no os ha tocado solamente con vuestra palabra, imagina si te presentas en comisaría con los huesos rotos y semen africano por todos tus huecos .


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Ene 2023)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Están soltando a los presos en África?



La operación marielito africana lleva décadas, tanto presos como "locos" de las guerras que allí tanto se estilan


----------



## Erebus. (8 Ene 2023)

Clarísimo caso aislado









Un marroquí desfigura a golpes la cara de una mujer de 60 años y después la viola en Tenerife - PolicíaH50.es


Un inmigrante ilegal marroquí que accedió ilegalmente a la isla de Lanzarote el pasado 31 de diciembre de 2022 ha sido detenido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife por haber golpeado y violado a una mujer de 60 años a la que ha dejado desfigurado el rostro. Los hechos sucedieron el pasado miércoles, 4 de...




h50policia.es


----------



## SexyVIcky (Lunes a la(s) 11:24 AM)

Punitivum dijo:


> Si alguno de ellos te agrede, no olvides denunciar. Si podéis destruir a un español que no os ha tocado solamente con vuestra palabra, imagina si te presentas en comisaría con los huesos rotos y semen africano por todos tus huecos .



No creo que pasara nada si alguno me agrede.Son negrocs e ilegales,pueden hacer lo que quieran,que se van de rositas.


----------



## DVD1975 (Lunes a la(s) 11:33 AM)

Es mi madre y le mato.
Espero que tenga hijos.


----------



## Punitivum (Lunes a la(s) 11:39 AM)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> No creo que pasara nada si alguno me agrede.Son negrocs e ilegales,pueden hacer lo que quieran,que se van de rositas.







Vaya, ahora que los lobitos viven cerca le vemos las orejas al lobo? 
Era diferente cuando no se veía ninguno por la calle, y las mujeres nos llamábais racistas a los que advertimos de lo que iba a pasar, eh?
No te preocupes, si un simio te viola a punta de navaja, siempre tendrás a alguna amiga, de esas concienciadas contra vox,contra el machismo y que dice que hay que acoger negritos ,que irá a darte un abrazo.


----------



## ciudadlibre (Lunes a la(s) 2:36 PM)

para cuando sacaremos cañoneras en vez de salir a recibirlos en patrulleras para traerlos aqui?


----------



## Cimbrel (Lunes a la(s) 2:42 PM)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> porque dices ilegal??
> NINGUNA PERSONA (de color marrón) ES ILEGAL (en España), que me lo han contado unos socialistas peperos....


----------



## Tigershark (Lunes a la(s) 2:46 PM)

Puentes , no muros.

BIBA SALVAMENTO CIVIL que nos mete gente al país como esta.


----------



## SexyVIcky (Lunes a la(s) 5:47 PM)

Punitivum dijo:


> Vaya, ahora que los lobitos viven cerca le vemos las orejas al lobo?
> Era diferente cuando no se veía ninguno por la calle, y las mujeres nos llamábais racistas a los que advertimos de lo que iba a pasar, eh?
> No te preocupes, si un simio te viola a punta de navaja, siempre tendrás a alguna amiga, de esas concienciadas contra vox,contra el machismo y que dice que hay que acoger negritos ,que irá a darte un abrazo.



Pero que dices?Si he sido siempre racista y no me avergüenzo de decirlo.
Me atribuyes una ideología contraria a lo que pienso.Sin declararme seguidora de ningún partido,se puede decir que soy la facha de mi familia.
Y no tengo amigas de esas,ni sigo el rollo “rojo”.


----------



## antiglobalista (Miércoles a la(s) 8:21 PM)

Cormac dijo:


> Ahora voy a tragarme un vídeo de 1 hora




En vez de ver blacked,ve el vídeo que te va a responder muchas preguntas


----------

